# CarPuter



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

I need a stable 12volt for my Computer, I ran it off full voltage in my old car but Power Supply ran Hot. I have Mini ITX and a Power Supply and Monitor that use 12 volt and would rather use that than an Inverter AC-DC. Any suggestions on how to regulate voltage for this app.


----------



## 2006 GTO M6 (Nov 8, 2006)

I had a similar problem, went with a Hyper Voltage grounding system from Sigma ($108) and a Voltage Management system ($149). Cleans the current and acts like a capacitor, really cleans up your juice and levels it out (no dimming lights or spikes in your voltage.


----------

